# Then and now



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Well hello again, this is Luna while we were visiting her in the dogs home*


























*and this is Luna 7 months later*


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

i DIDN'T REALISE YOU RESCUED HER!! Thats really great - you did a great job. I would never have guessed she seems so happy and relaxed!!


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

thank you so so so much for your comment


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Luna is wicked, ur done a great job *


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks soo mucg for your comment 
we just wanted to give Luna a new start in life and i thinbk after the love and attention she has got we have done that, it took a while but well worth it thanks soo mcuh


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

hi, she is lovely what breed is she?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

May I ask what how much she weighs roughly? I'm not being rude - just think she looks quite big - not sure i would be able to take on such a big doggy - i think she is marvelous as you know!!


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

in stone she is about 7 stone which the vet said it is alreight for her size and stature as we enquired about it aswell lol,
we are not quite sure what her breed is we have had people stating dorset bulldog other american


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

she is a lovely size


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

i think her size is brilliant...deffo the sort of dog ild be proud to own.

her looks and personality are top.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

She looks so happy and chilled out.  Clearly you've been doing an amazing job with her!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

No getting away from it she was destined to be your dog, she is so happy and content.

Sue


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

i love her, she is beautiful ... clearly a happy girl with HUGE feet!!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

She looks FAB, and you sound like a very proud "parent". 

You've done great giving your girl a fantastic forever home


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

she actually looks like she is smiling on the recent pics. well done for rescuing her


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks soo much for your insightful comments we all think we have done the right thing in giving this girl a well desreved forever home


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

she's lovely


----------

